# S&W Model 19 revolver (Texas Ranger)



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

Where is the love around here for a S&W revolver? :mrgreen:

The Model 19 is a K-frame. This is a .357 Magnum but will also fire a .38. S&W also included a 6" knife back in those days.. Just in case you fire 6 times and miss...



















It's not a carry weapon, but it works well.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

That was my very first handgun (4" barrel). 

But yours are sporting, I would guess, aftermarket grips. Mine were factory with factory checkering.

With target loads, an exceedingly easy weapon to shoot well (both single action and double action.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> ...._*But yours are sporting, I would guess, aftermarket grips.*_ Mine were factory with factory checkering......


nope, his has the original factory presentation grip cause it is the Texas Ranger Commemorative Set which came with the Texas Rangers seal on the side and in the grip medallions and on the matching knife, sold in a walnut presentation box.... not the standard model 19 with the checkered Goncalo alves grips


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Now that is a nice set.One for shooting,One for scalping. :smt027


----------



## CBroadArrow (Apr 6, 2012)

I have the box and the gun. I am looking for the knife. If anyone has the knife, let me know.


----------

